
Making Your Open Source Project Newcomer-Friendly - Manishearth
http://manishearth.github.io/blog/2016/01/03/making-your-open-source-project-newcomer-friendly/
======
kindlychung
Could you recommend some projects that are newcomer-friendly by your
standards?

~~~
quadrangle
[https://snowdrift.coop](https://snowdrift.coop) welcome newcomers of all
sorts, and meets most of these ideals.

